# Eterna Owners Club



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

1970s Kon-Tiki 20


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

*ETERNA HERITAGE MILITARY 1939*


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the only Eterna I own. Date advance mech is broken, been quoted £120 to repair. So it remains broken


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I like that Enicar, Martin - let's start a club!


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Any other owners of this watch?

I have a few questions, please ?


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Any other owners out there of the Limited Edition Super Kontiki?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Been ages since I sold my last KonTiki, I do love 'em though. I was absolutely hooked on the last chronograph I had, but the black dial left me a bit cold - I was hunting one of the green ones really.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Fantastic watches. I've currently got 5 Kontikis - 3 vintage and 2 modern:


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Just become a member of this very exclusive little club.

Absolutely loving mine...here's a pic of it after I'd swapped out the shark mesh for a nice leather Toshi.

Not sure I can answer questions but Ive got a couple of Eternas.


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Just posted a pic on the 1973 Eterna Kontiki thread, so thought I'd share my new addition here too.

Its been a while since I've been here, as I was struggling to log on.


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

AVO said:


> I like that Enicar, Martin - let's start a club!


 haha , i also like Enicar, Martin .starting a club is a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

Gizzalicious said:


>


 Ladies Eterna Magic.

A helpful date guide for Eterna watches, just find the serial number.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I own an Eterna Matic Fellowship which i bought in 1962. Canone enlighten me on this model as i am unable to find any info.


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Here you go, another one from my father's collection (he seemed to span a lot of brands!). His records show only the following information

80 micron gold filled case. No.3994462. Cal. 1424U. Movement No 4162798, so not not really sure what model it is, but a lovely watch whatever


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

My Eternamatic 3000 (Always seems difficult to photograph  )

















John


----------



## CTZ (Aug 29, 2018)

The only Eterna I got...... but it is a beauty and runs great


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a couple of Eternas.

Cracking watches both!.


----------



## Remobeak (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Two from me, a 1000 and a Centenaire "61"


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Still waiting for it to come back from Eterna after a repair and service.


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)

Adventic


----------

